
Nomic: a game in which changing the rules is a move - TriinT
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomic
======
snprbob86
Some friends and I played a game of Riskopoly. It lasted many hours, but was
quite fun and interesting. Here is one variation of rules:
<http://www.gilwood.org/riskopoly.htm>

The deals we did quickly spiraled out of control and we needed post it notes
to keep track of all of them. Cease fires, profit sharing, time sharing, army
loaning, all sorts of craziness.

~~~
nopassrecover
We had a game of Monopoly that inadvertently led to this once we allowed
combined onwership on a property group (or at least people giving the group to
one owner in exchange for 1/3rd rent). By the end one player had permanent
immunity everywhere but no properties and most had various 1/18th shares of
rent coming in...

------
dinkumthinkum
We used to play this game at philosophy group meetings as an undergraduate.
Very fun. My favorite laws involved spelling words backward.

------
sjsivak
Having mutating rules is a pretty organic and dynamic game design idea. One
other game that does this really well is called Fluxx:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluxx>

------
daeken
I've often thought about how games could be used as a sort of simulator for
political ideas. This seems very interesting, especially in that context.

------
pbhj
my son likes to change the rules during games ... "if you do that move that
means I won" ...

------
DTrejo
the discussion one year ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=203683>

------
TweedHeads
Calvinball comes to mind as a perfect example of a nomic game.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calvin_and_Hobbes#Calvinball>

